# DanKung Premium 2040 - Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*DanKung Premium 2040 Tubing*​
I have been shooting the regular 2040 tubing for 2 ½ years now so I decided to try out the new Premium grade 2040 from DanKung. The tubing arrived last week and seems to be a very worthwhile purchase. My first instinct was to lay it side-by-side with the regular 2040 and do a detailed visual inspection... like I was expecting to see a startling difference.

I did notice a few small differences between the 2040 versions. The Premium grade looks a tiny bit shinier but almost identical in color to the regular grade. I also received some yellow/amber 1745 from DK and noticed that it has more of a light yellowish tone than the darker amber color of the 2040 tubing.

Accurately measuring the skinny latex tubing requires more sophisticated equipment than I have on hand but I did my best to compare the dimensions. On my workbench I happened to have a thick sewing needle that I use for stitching burlap and leather. The needle thickness worked perfectly as a hole-gauge for the tubing. The center hole on the Premium tubing tested out as slightly smaller than the regular grade 2040 tubing. Under bright light with high magnification I can see that the hole in the Premium tubing is slightly smaller. It was a challenge to measure the outside tubing diameter with a caliper but I did find that the Premium is very slightly thicker, although the difference is extremely small. I only measured points a short distance from the tubing ends so results could differ throughout the lengths.

I ran the 10 metres of Premium tubing through my fingers and didn't detect any rough spots, bulges, or damaging disfigurations. It seems to be quite consistent.

After cutting fresh tubing sets for the "Regular grade" and "Premium grade" 2040, I did a speed comparison with the two examples. I didn't expect much difference but my results were surprising. Full double loops were used with 6 1/2" from frame to pouch, identical pouches, indoor shooting temp at 67F and draw length of 32".

I have been shooting this same tube set-up with regular 2040 for a couple of years. I looked back at my old records from 2014 that indicated 181fps to 188fps with the regular 2040 with 3/8" steel. The average of several tests over 6 months was 185fps which is exactly what my freshly cut "regular" tubing gave me this afternoon. I still have this same roll of "regular" DK-2040 from early 2014 and keep it sealed in a Ziploc bag in the fridge. It doesn't seem to have degraded or lost any strength from when it was new. Impressive!

*Regular Grade 2040 - Double Tubes (6 ½" length) *

3/8" Steel = 185 fps

3/8" lead = 176 fps

*Premium Grade 2040 - Double Tubes (6 ½" length) *

3/8" Steel = 200 fps

3/8" lead = 191 fps

The Premium grade tubes do draw a little bit heavier but the 15fps velocity gain is quite welcome. This Premium feels more like my mild pseudo-tapered black 1745 and performs about the same, in my testing. The Regular grade 2040 has more of a stretchy feel because of the milder draw weight.

At this time I obviously can't report on tube life for the Premium product but I can tell you that the Regular grade 2040 lasts a heck of a long time. I shoot lots and still have about 4 metres left from my January 2014 order. After a while the regular tubes seem to lose about 10-12 fps but they still keep shooting fine. Eventually they break but the shot count is far too high to be concerned.

The Premium 2040 has the same wide usefulness as the regular 2040. Single strands work fine for .177" BBs or ¼" steel. Double strands are fine for 3/8" steel, 3/8" lead, .32" lead and 7/16" steel. I'm sure that pseudo-tapers or doubles would work well with 5/16" steel ammo. I'm not sure why my Premium tubing example gives more velocity than my standard tubing. The tube measurements are almost identical. Possibly the latex is "premium" in some way.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent review ... cool that you keep records. *


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you!!

So premium Dankung tube really has better quality and performance ?


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for this comparison. I purchased the premium 2040 recently and have greatly enjoyed its' consistency. My only challenge was that it was really two sections joined together. One was 4 meters the other is 6 meters. This stuff throws Gobstoppers really fast.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this an easier pull than single 1842's? Because I get slightly higher speed with those. I think I have a couple of inches draw on you though.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Is this an easier pull than single 1842's? Because I get slightly higher speed with those. I think I have a couple of inches draw on you though.


I haven't shot 1842 for a couple of years. The 2040 doubles are easy to pull. You can adjust the length to suit your strength. I'm guessing that mine are pulling 10-12 pounds. I'm guessing that a mild pseudo-tapered 1842 will be about the same as full loop Premium 2040.

Your draw length and the ambient temperature will effect the speed. Your pause, or lack of, at full draw will effect speed. Flipping the frame and the elongation factor will effect speed. Lots of variables. Try pulling a bit longer (>520%), flipping the frame with no pause at full draw and testing on a hot day. Crazy numbers!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

True. A prime example of what I love about slingshots. They are as simple or as complex as you want to make them.

Personally I love information on elastics. I could read a book about it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the comparisons. Cleared some stuff up for me.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I realize that tubes seem to hold its stretch longer. It feels relentlessly tight and it seems to last for ages when correctly tied.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

steveewonders said:


> I realize that tubes seem to hold its stretch longer. It feels relentlessly tight and it seems to last for ages when correctly tied.


The tubes have a little bit stretch ratio than flat bands, which can reach an elongation of 7. you have more draw weight for shooting same ammo. Actually i suggest to change bandset if you have used it one year ago, for both safety and performance consideration.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------

